# Diesel Chip Tuning System



## s67

I am thinking about having a Deisel tuning chip added to my car as it adds about 5-10 mpg to the economy of the car.

Has anyone had one added?

Does it damage the car?

The web site states

Because of the very high compression ratio of diesel engines, typically 20:1, the cylinders contain more air than is needed for normal operating conditions. By slightly increasing the pressure at which fuel is injected we make better use of ALL the air available which dramatically increases both power and torque. Also because the engine is now operating more efficiently you will need to use less throttle for the same conditions, hence the engine is more fuel economical.

Martyn


----------



## bunchie32

s67 said:


> I am thinking about having a Deisel tuning chip added to my car as it adds about 5-10 mpg to the economy of the car.
> 
> Has anyone had one added?
> 
> Does it damage the car?
> 
> The web site states
> 
> Because of the very high compression ratio of diesel engines, typically 20:1, the cylinders contain more air than is needed for normal operating conditions. By slightly increasing the pressure at which fuel is injected we make better use of ALL the air available which dramatically increases both power and torque. Also because the engine is now operating more efficiently you will need to use less throttle for the same conditions, hence the engine is more fuel economical.
> 
> Martyn


my dad chipped his old VW Bora TDI. had more power & economy from it, and no detriment as far as he could tell.

however, you are modifying the car, so it's best to check with your insurers whether they will still cover you after the mod.


----------



## s67

I know the insurance is a factor too in the cost calcs but I am more worried about the car breaking down caused by the chip.

They may not insure me at all so that could kill it dead.


----------



## thunderbolt

s67 said:


> I am thinking about having a Deisel tuning chip added to my car as it adds about 5-10 mpg to the economy of the car.
> 
> Has anyone had one added?
> 
> Does it damage the car?
> 
> The web site states
> 
> Because of the very high compression ratio of diesel engines, typically 20:1, the cylinders contain more air than is needed for normal operating conditions. By slightly increasing the pressure at which fuel is injected we make better use of ALL the air available which dramatically increases both power and torque. Also because the engine is now operating more efficiently you will need to use less throttle for the same conditions, hence the engine is more fuel economical.
> 
> Martyn


Give these guys a ring. They can advise you on what you want to do. Andy the owner is a mate of mine and really knows his stuff.


----------



## Boxbrownie

Chipped a few diesels....my Glalaxy had the VW tdi110 engine and after chipping raised bhp to around 135....made a big difference of course.....the thing with most chipped diesels is that it can make the engine slightly more edgey in noise, and of course more economical too...IF DRIVEN EXACTLY AS BEFORE THE CHIP....if you use the extra horsepower then you can negate any extra economy gained, but its more fun!

My Freelander was transformed after chipping, made the performance nippy even with the auto box but economy was worse than before......Mondeo and C-Max just went faster....noisier.....but same economy......

Get it done by a well known chipper....don't buy from ebay!

What vehicle is it? Insurance..........your call.


----------



## JonW

Agree with David. Ive seen and tried a few chipped diesels and the sound/go/economy is as he says. Also agree you should get it done by a proper chipper not so dodgy ebayer.

Ive also chipped petrol cars and turbos are particularly good.

Insurance is your call... most chips are undetectable as theyre a ROM flash not something added...


----------



## s67

Its a Honda Accord Exec ICTDI 2.2 Diesel.

It does 47mpg on average per tank commuting into Manchester but I am hoping to up that to 51mpg.

My friend is a mechanic for vauxhall and he can fit a plug and play one. i have seen them at Â£130.

There is also a place i st Helens down the road which do them but that is more expensive but I suppoe you get what you pay for and if I get ay problems I can always go back to them rather than risk losing a friend.

Thunderbolt, where is your mates garage located his web site doesnt freely give it up?


----------



## thunderbolt

s67 said:


> Its a Honda Accord Exec ICTDI 2.2 Diesel.
> 
> It does 47mpg on average per tank commuting into Manchester but I am hoping to up that to 51mpg.
> 
> My friend is a mechanic for vauxhall and he can fit a plug and play one. i have seen them at Â£130.
> 
> There is also a place i st Helens down the road which do them but that is more expensive but I suppoe you get what you pay for and if I get ay problems I can always go back to them rather than risk losing a friend.
> 
> Thunderbolt, where is your mates garage located his web site doesnt freely give it up?


There is a link at the very top of the page. Took me a few looks to find it. Here it is for you. 

Here's the contact details along with a section to submit a question.


----------



## Fatbloke

I have had two diesels both VW tdi engines using different tuning boxes and had great results with both, making them more driveable and actually smoother because of the extra torque and power at low revs, as long as you get a decent unit and drive it sensibly you will have no problems at all

it is also possible to get a remap and I know a few companies that will do this and give a bigger improvement, pm me for details if you want to go down that road(pardon the pun)

I actually have a VW van aaken tuning box for sale(originally a staggering Â£430) anyone interested in getting it for the price of a seiko diver just pm me.


----------



## michaelh

Have thought about adding one to my saab 9-3 tid sportwagon (06). Which boosted the cars 150bhp to 175bhp. Very tempting but it was costly. Don't know about it halping economy but it definetly would aid the performance.  Not that it need's it, spins the wheels already so don't think i'll bother.


----------



## jaslfc5

my mate got a vw garage he was going to remap my ecu for me last year whilst i had my air mass meter replaced ,but im glad i didnt because my mpg has gone to the dogs its so pokey now ,but ive been driving my mates audi a6 with a chip same engine as mine but a little bit pokeyer but just means hitting the loud peddle harder ill stick with mine for now .

im looking to get rid and get a petrol so i can lpg it much cheapness.

jason.


----------



## Paul

Honda, Saab, VW et al spend millions on design of engines and ignition systems (compression and spark) They look at power, fuel consumption and reliability.

A chip programmer comes along and remaps, what is he changing? and for what benefit. Something has to give. So decide what you want to give up.

Unless you believe that the big motor companies employ numpties.

Paul D


----------



## Boxbrownie

Paul said:


> Honda, Saab, VW et al spend millions on design of engines and ignition systems (compression and spark) They look at power, fuel consumption and reliability.
> 
> A chip programmer comes along and remaps, what is he changing? and for what benefit. Something has to give. So decide what you want to give up.
> 
> Unless you believe that the big motor companies employ numpties.
> 
> Paul D


Nope, what the big companies tune for is the lumpiest, dirtiest piss poor fuel you will ever get in the far reaches of Siberia or South America.....and tuning in a very comfortable "buffer zone" of reliability.....believe me.....where I work virtually all the owner/driver cars have been warmed over with a little judicious remapping (its a thriving pastime in the employee car park, always an emmisions engineer sitting in someones new diesel with laptop juiced up :lol: ) , if it did that much harm we wouldn't touch them!

Comes down to the adage you get what you pay for....go to a decent well established tuner like Van Aaken, SuperChips etc etc and you will get a reasonable hike in BHP and Torque without destroying your reliability, around 20-25% is a very safe limit on a modern turbo diesel, of course it is getting more and more difficult now as more manufacturers squeeze the limits on production engines, witness BMW new twin turbo set-up....its going to take some very clever remapping to get a decent increase without sacrificing drivability and reliability....


----------



## s67

well thanks for the input everyone.

I fitted the tuning box on Wednesday it took approx 5 minutes.

At first there was no difference what so ever, so like a man I then decided to read the instructions and 3 clockwise turns of the screw later I noticed the car was nippier from the off and after pre setting the cruise control to 60mph then slowing down to 40mph and re engaging the cruise setting the car shoots to 60 in very quick time.

I have been averaging 47mpg for a full tank (600 miles) and since wednesday I am now up to 51.2 pmg and its still rising as I have only done about 200 miles since then.

So all in all a result i think.

Martyn


----------



## julian

s67 said:


> well thanks for the input everyone.
> 
> I fitted the tuning box on Wednesday it took approx 5 minutes.
> 
> At first there was no difference what so ever, so like a man I then decided to read the instructions and 3 clockwise turns of the screw later I noticed the car was nippier from the off and after pre setting the cruise control to 60mph then slowing down to 40mph and re engaging the cruise setting the car shoots to 60 in very quick time.
> 
> I have been averaging 47mpg for a full tank (600 miles) and since wednesday I am now up to 51.2 pmg and its still rising as I have only done about 200 miles since then.
> 
> So all in all a result i think.
> 
> Martyn


Any difference in noise and smoke ?


----------



## s67

none whatsoever.


----------



## Fatbloke

glad you are happpy with it, do you feel it pull smother now? Both of mine did when i fitted them.


----------



## mrteatime

i be a bit worried that i might blow me car up :lol: im pretty pleased with my miles per gallon...im currently on 61.4 mpg

but then.....i do drive like a pussy :lol: coz i drive @2 or 3am, theres never any traffic on the A19, so i only do 50mph h34r: and i get nearly 850 to a full tank....im on a mission to get 900 :lol:


----------



## s67

It was pretty smooth before so i havent really noticed. I did over tweak the box at first by turning the screw 4 times not 3 and it ran like a Kangaroo so it is doing something. It has a 14 day money back guarentee so its on trial until next Friday/saturday I should know by then what its really doing.

4MPG improvement doesnt seem much but at todays prices and the miles I do its Â£300 a year - a nice watch or my insurance paid for.

Martyn


----------



## BondandBigM

mrteatime said:


> i get nearly 850 to a full tank


I can get that on the A19 as well, only problem is my tanks take about 50 gallons to fill up :lol:


----------



## johnbrigade

mrteatime said:


> i be a bit worried that i might blow me car up :lol: im pretty pleased with my miles per gallon...im currently on 61.4 mpg
> 
> but then.....i do drive like a pussy :lol: coz i drive @2 or 3am, theres never any traffic on the A19, so i only do 50mph h34r: and i get nearly 850 to a full tank....im on a mission to get 900 :lol:


Jesus - you and I have the same car. I get 600 miles to a tank if I drive around like a granny


----------



## mrteatime

johnbrigade said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i be a bit worried that i might blow me car up :lol: im pretty pleased with my miles per gallon...im currently on 61.4 mpg
> 
> but then.....i do drive like a pussy :lol: coz i drive @2 or 3am, theres never any traffic on the A19, so i only do 50mph h34r: and i get nearly 850 to a full tank....im on a mission to get 900 :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus - you and I have the same car. I get 600 miles to a tank if I drive around like a granny
Click to expand...

i drive a Mondeo 1.9TDCi....im up to 62mpg  i dont like the 710 driving it coz she is a mad crazy fool driving.....i mean, driving at 60mph on the A19...what is she on 

I filled up a couple of weeks ago....got (according to the computer) 76 miles left...im on 760 for the tank 

but let me remind you i drive like a pussy! :lol:


----------



## Mutley

mrteatime said:


> i drive a Mondeo 1.9TDCi....im up to 62mpg
> 
> but let me remind you i drive like a pussy! :lol:


 h34r: I'm up to 20mpg but let me remind you I drive like a c*** :lol:


----------



## jasonm

> got (according to the computer) 76 miles left...im on 760 for the tank


Anyone else play roulette with the mileage computer?

I do, I drive for miles with '0' miles on the dash...Oh well, I have PGs mobile number


----------



## Robert

I made it down to 6 but the next petrol station was 15 miles away so I chickened out


----------



## pg tips

jasonm said:


> got (according to the computer) 76 miles left...im on 760 for the tank
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else play roulette with the mileage computer?
> 
> I do, I drive for miles with '0' miles on the dash...Oh well, I have PGs mobile number
Click to expand...

***** like you keep me in a job :lol:

seriously even with today's improved fuels and filters and non rust plastic tanks it is still not a good idea to let your tank get too low. all sorts of crap builds up on the bottom of a tank and you don't want any of it going anywhere near your high pressure fuel pump!


----------



## mattbeef

Im too tight to let the tank run right down. Petrol light is the lowest ill go as it just adds to the extra that it costs me to fill it back up


----------



## mrteatime

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i drive a Mondeo 1.9TDCi....im up to 62mpg
> 
> but let me remind you i drive like a pussy! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> h34r: I'm up to 20mpg but let me remind you I drive like a c*** :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i drive a Mondeo 1.9TDCi....im up to 62mpg
> 
> but let me remind you i drive like a pussy! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> h34r: I'm up to 20mpg but let me remind you I drive like a c*** :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Two extremes of a similar descriptive term.....with completely different outcomes.....I always wondered.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## s67

The car is now averaging 7mpg more than it did pre chip thats over a 450 mile period. It seems to really like going at 30mph

Martyn


----------



## Boxbrownie

s67 said:


> The car is now averaging 7mpg more than it did pre chip thats over a 450 mile period. It seems to really like going at 30mph
> 
> Martyn


30mph..............whats 30mph? :lol:


----------



## jasonm

Boxbrownie said:


> s67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car is now averaging 7mpg more than it did pre chip thats over a 450 mile period. It seems to really like going at 30mph
> 
> Martyn
> 
> 
> 
> 30mph..............whats 30mph? :lol:
Click to expand...

Just a random number that you have to go through on the way to a speed that actually makes you progress, usually atained in 1st gear...... ( non built up areas of course)


----------



## s67

You try going more than 30 at 7am on your way to Manchester


----------



## Boxbrownie

s67 said:


> You try going more than 30 at 7am on your way to Manchester


Its like a foreign langauge in here tonight....30mph....Manch...er....where? :lol: :lol:


----------



## pg tips

Looks like big business are at the fuel saving game now.

I was sat behind an Asda 40 tonner this afternoon whish had a safe driving sticker on the rear of the trailer. It read something like ASDA for safe roads or some such crap and had single carriageways 40, dual carriageways 50, Motorways 60 proudly displayed. They are obviously trying to save fuel and at the same time excuse their slow driving and holding everyone up by playing the safety card.

btw I was following it on a single carriageway stretch of the A47 at exactly 58 MPH


----------



## Boxbrownie

pg tips said:


> Looks like big business are at the fuel saving game now.
> 
> I was sat behind an Asda 40 tonner this afternoon whish had a safe driving sticker on the rear of the trailer. It read something like ASDA for safe roads or some such crap and had single carriageways 40, dual carriageways 50, Motorways 60 proudly displayed. They are obviously trying to save fuel and at the same time excuse their slow driving and holding everyone up by playing the safety card.
> 
> btw I was following it on a single carriageway stretch of the A47 at exactly 58 MPH


Hang on though....surely they are the limits for class 1 HGV's anyway.....besides he was probably trying to beat Tesco truck 1/2 mile ahead!


----------



## jasonm

Hows this for wasting fuel..

We sometimes do our shopping on line, it was delivered the other evening, talking to the driver it turns out the goods are picked and packed in Hatfield , driven to Coventry then driven to wherever for delivery, Im in Huntingdon so the shopping had been on quite a journey!

I assumed it was all done from the local store


----------



## pg tips

Boxbrownie said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like big business are at the fuel saving game now.
> 
> I was sat behind an Asda 40 tonner this afternoon whish had a safe driving sticker on the rear of the trailer. It read something like ASDA for safe roads or some such crap and had single carriageways 40, dual carriageways 50, Motorways 60 proudly displayed. They are obviously trying to save fuel and at the same time excuse their slow driving and holding everyone up by playing the safety card.
> 
> btw I was following it on a single carriageway stretch of the A47 at exactly 58 MPH
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on though....surely they are the limits for class 1 HGV's anyway.....besides he was probably trying to beat Tesco truck 1/2 mile ahead!
Click to expand...

The legal max speed on a single c/way is 50 mph and as I was in the works van that applied to me too h34r: Cammy you ain't seen this!


----------



## vertex

Hi Guy's....

Thanks for all this info... I have a Mundane ST Tdci, I have been..shall I..shan't I for a while now about one of these chipz....but I will give it a go now.... :thumbsup:

Regards

JC


----------



## thunderbolt

Boxbrownie said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like big business are at the fuel saving game now.
> 
> I was sat behind an Asda 40 tonner this afternoon whish had a safe driving sticker on the rear of the trailer. It read something like ASDA for safe roads or some such crap and had single carriageways 40, dual carriageways 50, Motorways 60 proudly displayed. They are obviously trying to save fuel and at the same time excuse their slow driving and holding everyone up by playing the safety card.
> 
> btw I was following it on a single carriageway stretch of the A47 at exactly 58 MPH
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on though....surely they are the limits for class 1 HGV's anyway.....besides he was probably trying to beat Tesco truck 1/2 mile ahead!
Click to expand...

All HGV's over 7.5 tons are limited by law to 56mph. There are ways around this I believe, but the tachograph records can be used in court! 

Coaches and buses are not limited though IIRC.


----------



## Fatbloke

all hgv's are limited to 56mph except the irish ones which are also licensed to fly in certain circumstances(like if they are late)

singe carriageways it is 40mph limit for hgv's regardless of what it is for cars and light vehicles

I drive one meself, although i sometimes may slightly exceed that, and the limiter can be bypassed but its hefty fine if you get caught and VOSA often do roadside checks.

Our company is having a big push on economy, if we drive carefully we can get it up to the dizzy heights of 9mpg

and coaches are limited to 60


----------



## limey

Wow, don't take this wrong but I can't believe you're spending money to get an extra 4mpg!!

Just come over here and listen to people moan 'cos gas is $4 per gallon. My Hyundai gets about 35mpg, and I drive like a pussy too most of the time. The motycycle gets about 35mpg too. My command vehicle gets 10mpg but I don't have to pay for the gas in that 

And bitchin' about the fact that diesel is $4.50 or more...

They really have no idea, none. Except for Ford and GM, they ARE getting the picture in the boardroom now that sales are off by shedloads.


----------



## mattbeef

Yea but an extra 4MPG over a full tank soon adds up though. Take that over a year and it soon pays for is self.

I mean it not like most people have had a remap for extra power like me


----------



## Boxbrownie

Fatbloke said:


> singe carriageways it is 40mph limit for hgv's regardless of what it is for cars and light vehicles


thought so...... :tongue2: :lol:

Ease up on the pedal rubber duckie......


----------

